# Out of the Box Classical



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Rite of Spring and Beethoven's 6th come to mind for me in my understanding of the concept. What else? Also Ravel and Debussy.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I suppose I should say, highly vivid. I'd say Chopin's Nocturnes also qualify!


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I probably would reply if I understood the question.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

1. used to refer to the immediate usability or functionality of a newly purchased product, typically an electronic device or a piece of software.

US
from the very beginning; immediately.

2.
AUSTRALIAN/NZ
unusually good.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I'd suppose that it meant unconventional, that's how the metaphor is used here in Denmark.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

joen_cph said:


> I'd suppose that it meant unconventional, that's how the metaphor is used here in Denmark.


Perhaps you are thinking of 'outside the box'?


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

janxharris said:


> 1. used to refer to the immediate usability or functionality of a newly purchased product, typically an electronic device or a piece of software.
> 
> US
> from the very beginning; immediately.
> ...


Ah. OK. For me it depends on how well I know the composer or their idiom. After 55 years of listening, any new piece by the established greats of the past (Baroque to Romantic, perhaps Modern) is "plug and play" for me these days. Perhaps I find some Romantic opera more challenging at first.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Enthusiast said:


> Ah. OK. For me it depends on how well I know the composer or their idiom. After 55 years of listening, any new piece by the established greats of the past (Baroque to Romantic, perhaps Modern) is "plug and play" for me these days. Perhaps I find some Romantic opera more challenging at first.


I was merely attempting to clarify the OP but don't know if I have.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

^^^ OK. If it is redefined I will try to answer that one too.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

janxharris said:


> Perhaps you are thinking of 'outside the box'?


Yes, as regards the meaning I'm referring to, the wording we use in Danish is similar, though - "ud af boxen". "To think outside the box" = "at tænke ud af boxen".


----------

